# Official Outdoor 16 Oz Plastic Cup Grow



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are the rules.....

1) You must start your plant from seed No clones

2) Everyone must use a 16 oz. cups from start to finish

3) You cannot cut the bottom off your cup

4) You can put some drain holes in the bottom of your cup

5) You must document your grow from start to finish giving an 
update once a week

6) This is not for beginning growers (if you decide to join in on the 
fun and come into some problems you may drop out and 
transplant at anytime)

7) If you have any questions please post them in the other thread. Here is the link. Questions posted here will be deleted. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=85959#post85959

8) List : Seed, Soil, Nutes, ect. 

9) Each member can only have one plant!

Mambers can join the grow anytime when their growing conditions become better i know in some places its still snowing peace and good luck


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

Seed- kindbud special breed nl+k+?
Soil- Custom organic dirt mixed with perlite 
Nutes- none as of now will update when introduced 

Pic will be up tomarrow!!


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 18, 2007)

Seed - Bagseed from St.Vincent
Soil/Medium - Hydro based DWC using "Oasis" cube
Nutes - None
Light - On my window ledge from the sun
Age - 2 days old after breaking soil


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

i have to wait, but i'll be in definatly with a lowryder 2


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 18, 2007)

thats cool my pics will be up tommarow afternoon 
im starting lst on him to


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 20, 2007)

current updayes from 5 minutes ago.


----------

